# Lift Arms



## film495 (Nov 1, 2013)

Ariens S-12, same lift as GT series 
I notice the left arm seems to actuate first and raise the attachment an inch or 2 on that one side before the right side moves off the ground at all. It has the same behavior at the front rock shaft with a snow thrower, and with center shaft for mowing deck. Curious if this is par for the course, it is a manual lift; or if there is an adjustment in there. Seems to work fine once the implement is on the ground, so just one of those things that annoys me because it just doesn't seem quite right.


----------

